# Rod(s) for offshore?



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all,

When I eventually get offshore (not for a while, till I get all the safety gear, advice, mentoring, etc), I'm going to need a new rod. Or maybe new rods. I'm planning to match it/them with a 4000 series spinning reel, probably a Shimano Stradic and 15 to 20lb braid. I'm based in Perth, and I'm probably not going to be going more than 5 kays out, max.

Trouble is I'm interested in two things - soft plastics/hardbodies for snapper etc, and poppers/metals to 40grams for salmon and big tailor etc (well I'm hopeful  ) I'm not sure if there is a rod that can do both well.

I'm not planning on bait fishing at all (at least not at this stage). And while I know that graphite is easy to break in a kayak, I figure that If I'm going to be casting all day I want to have something light and responsive, so graphite looks to be the go. If it breaks - well that's my fault eh?

I've got a budget of around $200 - $300 total, but cheaper is OK if it/they will do the job well. I think I'm looking at rods between 6ft 6in and 7 ft 6in, preferably two piece.

One tackle shop told me that expecting one rod to do both jobs just wasn't on and suggested buying two Shimano Starlo Stix rods, the Squidgy Spin Heavy 702 (7 ft, two piece, 4 - 8kg, lure weight 7 - 25g) and the Snapper Spin Heavy 701 (7ft, one piece 5 - 10 kg, lure weight 20 - 45g). cost for the pair about $250. (I've seen the thread about Starlo Stix breaking at the tip, but I've got a 9 ft Shore Spin Light and I've been very happy with it)

Another shop recommended the Pflueger President SP662M (6ft 6in, two piece, 4 - 8kg, no lure weight stated) and reckoned he had one himself and it had no difficulty chucking 40 gram slices and could still cope with jig heads down to 5 grams. I have my doubts that it can really cope with 40 grams (there are no lure weight recommendations on the rod or the web site), but it's a lovely rod at around $190.

I've also heard good things about the Nitro Magnum Butt, but it's right at the top of my price range.

So what do you reckon? Bear in mind I've never done this sort of fishing, I've only been shore based, so I might be on the wrong track entirely. Am I really mad to go with graphite?

What do you guys use for these types of fishing? All suggestions gratefully received


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate a mate has a pfleuger president and it is a sweet rod. beautiful sensitive tip. i constantly bust rods by running into mangroves or slamming car doors on them but ive only ever busted one with a big fish. i think the lighter stuff is generally ok if you have a good drag and take your time

cheers pete


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

nitro magnum butt is the pick of the bunch.took it offshore today in bass strait pair with daiwa certate 2500R and it handle everything for the day.from 3-4 kg ***** on 40gm lures,trolling deep diving lures for kingies but none show up........instead 2+ kg snook is on the bite,big........big stingray,banjo and the rest.
also the tip is sensitive enough for detecting the KG whiting bites and have enough grunt for the biggies.best of all.......the lifetime warranty on them means never have to worried about another big bag of coins for another rod if it break.i think its only $60 for each replacement section.
good luck with your selection!!!.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

You might find the following thread helpful too ...

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=25144


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I concur with try2fish - I own a few of these rods and the magnum butt would be a very good starting place.... very versatile........ start off wih this one and you wont look back........... I would say it works from bream to kingfish ( smaller ones up to 75cm )... good luck...


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

wot they sed ^
I had the exact same thing going on recently and also wanted to use an allrounder for trolling/casting HB/s flicking metals and larger snapper/jew size plastics but with enough flex to cast unweighted sluggos if required...I shopped around a whole heap and I found 1 rated 10-17lb and casting 3/8 to 1.5 oz but i had 4 or 5 choices at exactly that weight range ranging from starlos up to loomis to choose from...theres heaps i wont recommend since its still unchristened.
so yeah, no worries for you to use the same rod if you shop about. maybe if you had to buy 2 (and lets face it you want to :lol: ) why not get a 1500/2000 reel with a 2-5 kilo bream stick if you dont already have 1 and then you will have enough to target most you'd encounter whether its in the nepean, the harbour or offshore.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice - this has been really useful 

Looks like the Nitro Rods are getting the most votes at the moment, and I'll have to go and have a look at them. Love that warranty, Tryto2fish!


> the lifetime warranty on them means never have to worried about another big bag of coins for another rod if it break.i think its only $60 for each replacement section.


 .

I'm leaning towards the Magnum Butt, rather than the Viper, pretty much on the theory proposed by redphoenix:


> I suspect that fishing off a yak gives you a bit more flexibility than in a boat. You don't have to cast as far, since you can constantly adjust your position - which means the 'metal plug' part of the rod doesn't have to be as stiff; you don't have to muscle the fish around as much, since you're not attached to the sea floor with an anchor - which means that the plastics side of the rod doesn't have to be as heavy.


Yeah I had a look at T-curves etc, but I couldn't find a model that would cover that whole lure weight range. The Magnum Butt looks like it can, and I like the idea of buying real quality. (slightly off-topic): I play guitar; I'm not that good. Years ago, I thought to myself "how come I don't sound like my heroes - Doc Watson, Tony Rice, Dan Crary ... ?" The answer seemed obvious - they played great guitars (I was young :lol: ). So I bought a Martin D28 (about $4000 nowadays). Imagine my horror to find I was still a crap guitarist. But at least I was a crap guitarist with great tone  and now I couldn't blame my guitar for my lousy technique.

So (to bring it back on topic), I figure that if I buy the Magnum Butt I won't be able to blame the rod for my fishing inadequacies. It'll be down to me. Now all I have to do is decide on a reel. And braid. And finish rigging up the Outback. And ...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The M Butt is great - you wont be dissapointed - it will come into its own when you hook up a fish with size and fight..... good luck... you can always upgrade to the Viper later on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Sabre blanks are great if you can get your hands on one - secondhand is probably the go!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

You mean one of these...............


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, i did it - bought the Magnum Butt, I mean  . And a Stradic 4000Fi with 20lb Daiwa TD Sensor braid (AAAAGH, $70! You know you've got a tackle problem when all the sales staff at the tackle shop know you by your first name :lol: ) I'll probably put a slightly cheaper brand of 10lb braid on the spare spool for tailor and salmon. Even though the salmon we get here in WA are considerably bigger on average than it's Eastern states cousin, 20lb is definitely overkill.

(Slight digression: last Autumn I watched a young teenager land a salmon at Cottesloe that went just short of 90 cm. And he did it on bream gear :shock: . He had been flicking 10 gram slices for herring when he hooked up on the best salmon I saw landed all season. 6lb braid and a T-curve ultralight rod. Had him well into the backing several times and took him 250 metres down the beach from where hooked it. Magic to watch!)

I can't believe how light the MB is! I only got it today, and have yet to have a fish with it, but I couldn't resist taking it down to the park and having a dry cast with a few lures (minus trebles). And I'm very happy.

I didn't try out with anything really light so I don't know it will go there yet, but at the high end it feels really comfortable, even with a 40 gram twisty, as if it's well within its weight range and could handle more (it's rated 9 to 40 grams). My nine foot shorespin light is rated to 40 grams, but it feels like it's working too hard when you try to pelt one out. I'm not going to tempt fate, though - if Innovator reckon it's good for 40 grams I will bow to their wisdom.

The Stradic seems like a perfect match. Balance the rod on your forefinger in the middle of the foregrip and it sits their, dead level. I did briefly think about going up a model or two, but sanity prevailed. Well, relative sanity - this is far and away my most expensive fishing purchase (other than the Outback, of course). One of the many joys of being single is that I don't have to justify my fishing purchases to a partner (are you with me guys?), but I do have to justify them to myself.

So my justification is that I fish for pleasure, and good gear enhances that pleasure. And of course, I'm doing my bit for our shattered economy - Kevin would pat me on the back (actually Kevin would pat anyone on the back if there was a photo opportunity in it for him). Yep, I'm not just gratifying my insatiable gear-lust - I'm kickstarting the angler-led recovery :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks like you made a good choice - time to leave the park a lone and put a bend in it on the high seas :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You need to put the hurt on one of those xtral large sambos you have over there 8) 8)


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That's exactly the type of sabre I meant Wopfish, just dip it into the brine and you're away!


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

congrats on your recent purchase!!!.you will love it.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Great buy Alec ... the Nitros are fantastic rods. I like your attitude about enhancing the pleasure with nice gear. Looking forward to a report and pics of some fish who hook-up and enhance the pleasure even further!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah Nitros....I got the Distance Spin and get a little bit chubby every time I whip it out.

...nice bit of kit alrighty.


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

Should i go the nitro viper or magnum butt for snapper / mulloway plastics fishing?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I would suggest try starting with the Magnum Butt Distance cast......... this is capable of handling what you need it for - if you find your getting smoked by big reds and jews.... then go up for the viper. Bear in mind that these rods are tough and you might feel undergunned with the Distance cast but treat it mean and put the pressure on with the rod and its highly unlikely to break. You will have more options to work the lures in smaller and finesse sizes - than with the Viper. I own both... I use the viper for bigger kings - the Distance Cast i also use for kings but all the other stuff in between - see how you go and hold them in your hands... but I think the Distance Cast will be more versatile for your lures and casting... but it can haul ass.. so dont think you'll be undergunned with it.... thats my suggestion anyhow.


----------

